# Over 7,300 miles in an urQuattro in under 2 months.



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

This is my promised post about the cross-country trip I took with the ur Quattro, with multiple trips up, and down the eastern sea board thrown in as well.
This all took place this past summer, and the time frame involved was just under 2 months.
A tonne of photos are coming soon, as well as of course commentary.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Over 7,300 miles in an urQuattro in under 2 months. (Sepp)*

Day 1
530 miles.
Leaving Washington








Of course it was rainy.
















Getting down around Vancouver WA/Portland OR, and crossing the Columbia river, with Mt Hood in the background








I've driven 84 from Portland before going east. One of the best roads I've ever been on. It winds along the Columbia river for a ways....
I'll miss it.








Again, with Mt Hood in the background.








This sign is here most likely becuase some dumbass touched a snake, and was bit.
















We spent the night in Pendleton, OR., and the next day drove by Deadmans pass, poor guy whomever he was.


















_Modified by Sepp at 3:18 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Over 7,300 miles in an urQuattro in under 2 months. (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_I've driven 84 from Portland before going east. One of the best roads I've ever been on. It winds along the Columbia river for a ways....
I'll miss it.
<snip>
and the next day drove by Deadmans pass, poor guy whomever he was.









I've driven here as well, very nice scenery!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

so are you living on the east coast Sepp?
i've driven from NC to home here in OR in a 4kq... fun trip.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_so are you living on the east coast Sepp?
i've driven from NC to home here in OR in a 4kq... fun trip.

Yep, back in New England again.
I sure to miss the west coast.
Especially Oregon.
I'll be back


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

How good is the Ur on roadtrips?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Mine was excellent on both times crossing the country.
I had only a small issue this summer with the starter getting too hot, when I was highway driving the car in really hot weather.
It would start right back up again after a few minuets to cool down.
I removed the heat shield years ago, as it was rusty.
I guess it's time for a new one. 
Shouldn't happen again after that.
The car was very comfortable, and was plenty quick on the highway.
Un-like some other cars, if you wish to pass someone, there's no need to downshift.
The car is really, really quick while accelerating from already obtained highway speed


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I like seeing the Ur-S4 reflecting in the side view mirror. Looks like a fun trip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Mt. Hood looks awesome, I can't wait to ride out in Oregon for Cycle Oregon this year.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

sounds fun


----------



## Schecky (Sep 23, 2007)

Sepp man, i envy you so much, I intend to do something similar this summer, need to acquire a proper vehicle to do so in however.
Where are you located again? Id love to see your car one day haha, lunch on me


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Schecky)*

New England,,,
Too dang much snow...








More pictures coming, just haven't gotten a chance to get some processed...


----------

